# Filterless Aquariums



## hulanju (Aug 24, 2011)

I thought it would be interesting to hear ASW member experiences with tanks they setup without a filter. I'm referring to mostly nano size tanks that do not have an actual powered filter either internally or externally connected to the tank. I'd like to hear about the successes and the failures and what you did to achieve the success and correct the failure. Please include specs and of course pics are always welcome


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Hmm.. interesting topic. Because I have just set up a pico tank with ADA soil in it. I'm wondering about this too, because the "tank" does not have any filters.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Out of pure curiosity I started one of these tanks in my backyard. I used soil from my garden and I put the tank in the shade. The only fish in there is a Betta. So far so good, plants are growing, fish is still alive, had a slight hair algae outbreak the first week, but that went away. I never do water changes, although when it rains I guess that counts as a water change. I never feed the fish, since he eats whatever bug falls in. You just have to choose you flora and fauna correctly. I'd go with any type labyrinth fish and choose hardy plant species.


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

Why not check out the shrimp bowl threads that don't use any filtration?


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Alyssa said:


> Why not check out the shrimp bowl threads that don't use any filtration?


I actually like filterless nano's. I think they are great fun... I have 4 of them. Heres one... http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/150182-my-new-4-gallon-betta-bowl.html
Its filterless, lightless, fertless,,, All I do it feed my betta... And add water, which the evaporation rate is really slow cause of the lid. I do preform water changes sometimes to get an algae outbreak under control. But after a couple water changes I dont have to anymore. just top off and feed. I think its really pleasant. I havent updated that tank yet. But the back has grown in real nicely..


----------

